# hello



## kathy (Apr 16, 2009)

hi everyone just joined today and wanted to say hello!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi kathy! Welcome to the group!


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi kathy and welcome x


----------



## Ikklemo (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Kathy

Welcome to the site, I'm sure you will find all the help and support you need on here.  Everyone is really friendly and helpful.

Mo.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 23, 2009)

kathy said:


> hi everyone just joined today and wanted to say hello!!




Hi kathy, welcome to the group


----------



## Steff (Apr 23, 2009)

hi kathy and welcome to the site x


good grief im losing it thats a double welcome from me kathy pmsl


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 23, 2009)

hi kathy 

welcome to the site.

mike


----------



## kathy (Apr 28, 2009)

*not feeling so great*

Hi all,

not feeling so great today.... only been diagnosed a few weeks so quite new
to it all. Sugar seems to be going up and down like a yo-yo today and I am beginning to wonder if I am ever going to feel well properly again! Trying to
stay positive by it is very hard for anyone else to understand your symptoms and how you can suddenly feel unwell at the drop of a hat.....sorry to be such a
bore!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hi kathy,

well we all have bad days still and believe me it is hard when people dont understand why you can feel so rough with just a tad to much sugar in your system. well your in the right place here for lots of people who do understand and can support you and just generally for us all to have a chat/rant.

well if you need anything just ask 

mike


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi kathy, sorry to hear your feeling down at the moment, it is early days yet so give yourself time to adjust  Ive been diabetic for over 7yrs and i'm still learning. If you need anything just ask... we've all been there..


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah dont i know i was there!!!!!!! not very nice when i was new and didnt know what to do!!!! that was over 9 years ago now and i still dont know everything, but it really does get easier


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kathy - as you say it is early days for you and you are just learning how your body reacts to food and glucose levels so please be assured you are not being a bore.  18 months since diagnosis as Type 2, I now have many more "good" days than "bad" but, like many, still find managing the diet, exercise and swallowing all those pills a real pain at times.  However, on those occasions I just have to remember how awful I felt before getting some reasonable control (most of the time) and how long it took to get back on an even keel to keep me going.  Add to that the support that is available from this board and life does get better


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 28, 2009)

Hellooooooooooooo Kathyyyyyyyyyyyy

New myself so know the feelings you are having. I went right out and bought books, one in particular, that I think you'd enjoy, is 'The first year TYPE 2 DIABETES'...by Gretchen Becker. You will not be alone for long, reading this.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 28, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Hellooooooooooooo Kathyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> New myself so know the feelings you are having. I went right out and bought books, one in particular, that I think you'd enjoy, is 'The first year TYPE 2 DIABETES'...by Gretchen Becker. You will not be alone for long, reading this.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave,

As a Type 2 diabetic myself - for nearly nine years - I recommend this book to you:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Reverse-Dia...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240928771&sr=8-4

It certainly motivated me to get my situation sorted out.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## kathy (Apr 28, 2009)

*thanks for the support*

Hi there everyone,

thanks for the encouragement! that in itself has cheered me up! What a nice
bunch you are! I realise that not all days will be as bad as today and am not
usually a moaning minnie. Thanks for recommending the book by the way, I will
make sure that I get a copy. Now I'm gonna leave you folks in peace.


----------



## ceara (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello kathy and welcome.  We all have bad days but the sun always shines and there is always someone online here.

Ceara


----------

